# Singlespeed Quotes



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Have you got any catchy SS quotes?

I'll start with a couple good ones I've heard:

"I'd rather ride my bike than operate it."
"My SS has 3 gears...stand, sit, and walk."


----------



## outlaw5588 (May 10, 2011)

"I think it could make you a better rider, but it could also be the death of you." Jesse Lalonde


----------



## outlaw5588 (May 10, 2011)

I have one speed. I have one gear. Go.


----------



## outlaw5588 (May 10, 2011)

Single speeding can be an experience that demands more of a person, and so a person finds that extra drive, that extra strength to do something that perhaps he didn’t believe he could accomplish before. Or even relate to. Single speeding is quiet. It’s simple. It’s pure. But it’s way more than that -- it’s personal.

--Sparty


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

It's a Zen thing, I loooooove the feeling of oneness with my bike 
(*puke*)


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

outlaw5588 said:


> Single speeding can be an experience that demands more of a person, and so a person finds that extra drive, that extra strength to do something that perhaps he didn't believe he could accomplish before. Or even relate to. Single speeding is quiet. It's simple. It's pure. But it's way more than that -- it's personal.
> 
> --Sparty


Dang, that's going deep...here's another:

"One of the funnest things about trail riding is flow, flow comes from momentum, the art of momentum is truly learned from riding single speed."


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

asphaltdude said:


> It's a Zen thing, I loooooove the feeling of oneness with my bike
> (*puke*)


Karate kid was a single speeder...


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

"Variable gears are for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles rather than by the artifice of a derailleur? We are getting soft. Give me a fixed gear."
—Henri Desgrange

PS. That's him in my avatar and I'm over 45


----------



## jfcooper (Apr 12, 2007)

I promise I won't shift!


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

"Get-r-done!", woops...wrong thread. Well, maybe not...


----------



## lyndonchen (Nov 8, 2007)

Bumper sticker - "Singlespeeders get off more"


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

I always get people to pass on the drive side of my bike, shows how awesome I am. 


Bumper sticker.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

I like my women like I like my bikes; fixed and low maintenance.


----------



## RemusRM (Sep 11, 2011)

Spinnyspinspin said:


> I like my women like I like my bikes; fixed and low maintenance.


ha ha ha


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

I forgot who said it on here, but "Gears confuse me."


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

some wrote on this forum a few days ago:
-why don't you have gears?
- a derailleur killed my father.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

"one ring, suffer-ring."


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Pick a gear your ego can handle.

I could go faster, but I only have one gear.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

SS is paradoxically simple. Apparently simple in mechanical terms, very demanding, and rewarding, for the rider.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't remember exactly how it goes but it's something like this,

"if you ride single speed in the woods and nobody sees it is it still cool?"


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*ride like a 5 year old*

this thread ...surprisingly sad.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The trail bike can do everything really well. But the single speed has soul. 
-- Photo-John, mtbr.com


----------



## Mr.Bee (Aug 22, 2010)

It's fixed not broken.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Single speeds have four gears, sitting, standing, walking and wheezing. I know wheezing very well.


----------



## M5Tucker (Aug 8, 2011)

Chuck Norris tried to break a single speed once.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

"Gears are for Queers" (no insult against queers. It was something I heard from an old timer.)


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

Bumper sticker given out at a local SS race where 200+ riders showed up:
"Single Speeding is Stoopid but it makes me way cooler than you!"


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Always in the Right Gear


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Beware of the locals ,old guys and single speeders. Mike Ferrentino


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

What a horrible first impression I am making:

One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them

I'm such a dork. Sorry.


----------



## rmcbmx (Jul 8, 2007)

one i said yesterday at the shop i work at
"di2 is awesome do they make a ss option?"


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

rangeriderdave said:


> Beware of the locals ,old guys and single speeders. Mike Ferrentino


Very, very wise words


----------



## Onetrack (Oct 5, 2004)

Why singlespeed people ask me.......I tell them I'm gear-tarded


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

No derailleurs, no problem


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

"One speed is all you need."


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

2 quotes from today...

"you crazy bastard! rigid front too?? o my god."

"you lost your gears!"


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

"I miss my singlespeed mtb.... The climbing on this course would've been so much easier without those *****-out gears."

-Me, at my race yesterday.


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang, this thread has really taken off. These one's got me rolling laughing:

"if you ride single speed in the woods and nobody sees it is it still cool?"
“It's fixed not broken.”
“One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them,
One Ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them”
"you lost your gears!"
“Beware of the locals ,old guys and single speeders.”

Keep them coming, I may have to write a book...


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

"Single-speed don't mean one speed - it goes as fast as I peddle"...........


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

''No shift No quotes' - just kidding

'It's all about the ratio NOT the size of the rings'
'Don't forget to change your chain every 1000miles'
'Many parts many problems, less parts less problem, no parts no problem'


----------



## Spam Me (Feb 28, 2011)

*Joke???*

What does a Single Speeder do with his thumbs?


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Spam Me said:


> What does a Single Speeder do with his thumbs?


Ring a bell with one and clear buggers with the other at the base of a climb, so the 'derailed' riders get out of the way...


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

A singlespeeder is called names: freak, crazy, hammerhead, etc. A rider with gears is called other names: gearhead, misshifter, derailed, etc.....I prefer the former to the latter.


----------



## dirtvert (Jun 30, 2010)

"On your left!"


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

dirtvert said:


> "On your left!"


Best one yet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

"Sit, Stand, or Walk. It's all the same amount of work"

Mark: "(speaking) Click, Clickty, Click"
Me: "whadya say Mark?"
Mark: "Nothin. I was just shifting gears"


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

My BMX grew up with me


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My BMX grew up with me


That's the truth right there.. as a neighbour said while looking at my rigid ss last week, 'It's like an adults BMX then..?' Aye, spot on.


----------



## Birdss (Apr 13, 2009)

Shift less, pedal more.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Yeah right."

Overheard from a group of geared riders at a benefit poker ride Sunday, as I started mashing up a steep section of trail.

They didn't have any further commentary when they caught up to me at the next card stop.


----------



## allroy71 (Sep 28, 2007)

Normbilt said:


> Always in the Right Gear


I always think the opposite

"Always in the WRONG gear" :lol:


----------



## mtnbikerfred (Mar 25, 2004)

First half of this page:

Singlespeed Bicycle Conversions


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

Gears & suspension...


I can shift, just not my gears.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

illnacord said:


> "Gears are for Queers" (no insult against queers. It was something I heard from an old timer.)


This statement makes me feel old


----------



## red-haze.com (Jan 16, 2004)

*OH yeah, gonna make a sticker for this!*



Spinnyspinspin said:


> I like my women like I like my bikes; fixed and low maintenance.


Yes indeedy!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a bell for when my thumb gets bored.


----------



## RQ1 (Jan 29, 2008)

"One gear, but many speeds..."


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

To my geared riding buddies whenever they're stopped and messing with a deraileur or cables or shifters etc.;
"There's a very simple solution for that..."
Usually good for a facial expression that equates to F&@$ you!


----------



## hihache (Aug 17, 2006)

single speed and ready to mingle


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

"Coming up behind you"
"Ding, Ding, Ding" (SSer ringing bell to get by)
"I thought switching to SS would slow me down when riding with my geared buddies" (why I initially switched to SS, later found out that it only made me faster!)

Best was yesterday when hitting the top of a short climb where a guy and his son had stopped for a quick break. As I rode by I heard 

Son: Holy crap! He only has one gear! He didn't even look tired.
Dad: We didn't stop because we were tired. We stopped because I had to adjust my gears.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

"Oh. Damn."

A buddy who rides gears upon realizing my chain ring is 32t, not 22t.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

[a different rider] "Oops, did I throw off your momentum?"

[me] "No."

[him] "Oh, have to try harder next time."


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

Back in the early 80s, I knew a guy who rode his BMX cruiser on a roadie charity ride, dragging a rear derailleur behind his bike on a piece of fishing line for 40 miles. At the time, I could think of no statement more profound.


----------



## hopsalot (Apr 12, 2008)

Telemarkers for Singlespeeders


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

To paraphrase Jackie whats-her-name:

"Riding without drinking is the Single Speed World Championships version of doping."

If anyone knows the exact quote, let us know.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

derailurs are for failures...

calories spent on pedaling vrs thinking about shifting


----------



## divernick (May 6, 2011)

When I start a ride with my geared buddies, I tell them "I'm sorry if I slow you down, I only have 1 gear" then I wait for them at the top of each climb.....


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

My sig


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I think this thread is essentially the equivalent of masturbating on yourself.


----------



## yahsper (May 23, 2006)

Single speed is an excuse to kick ass or to suck ass!


----------



## DanConway (Sep 18, 2010)

umarth said:


> I think this thread is essentially the equivalent of masturbating on yourself.


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

umarth said:


> I think this thread is essentially the equivalent of masturbating on yourself.


Yep........


----------



## treesmasher (Sep 27, 2008)

umarth said:


> I think this thread is essentially the equivalent of masturbating on yourself.


Singlespeeders don`t masturbate they bang there hand.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

Plagiarized from a thread on here yesterday:

[Gearhead]: "You lost something back there".

[SS'er]: "What?"

[Gearhead]: "Your momentum!"

[Ss'er}: "Pull your foreskin over yer head and ghost shift up yer arse!"


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

treesmasher said:


> Singlespeeders don`t masturbate they bang there hand.


What are the three speeds of SS masturbation?


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

I need to put this into context. At Leadville last year, 1st time doing it on a SS. I also tried and failed on a mostly liquid diet during the event. Just past pipeline turning onto the Half-Moon bay road to the fish hatchery, folks were yelling "you look great", I did not feel great...I began to puke...first on the bike, then I got off the bike and puked and dry heaved on the side of the road. A guy came up to me and offered me a Gatoraid which I motioned away as I continued to heave...after a few minutes when I gained some composure he said..."Dude, put some gears on that bike Single Speed is too hard!" 
After purging my stomach I felt better and got up..said "I feel better now" and got on with finishing the race!


----------



## treesmasher (Sep 27, 2008)

umarth said:


> What are the three speeds of SS masturbation?


One speed is all you need!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

umarth said:


> What are the three speeds of SS masturbation?


Depends on whether there's anything on TV worht watching afterwards!


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

"what's chain slap?"


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

SS4life


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

'Nother round.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

dubthang said:


> 'Nother round.


My favorite one to use!


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

**** shifting!


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

sparkie said:


> i can't remember exactly how it goes but it's something like this,
> 
> "if you ride single speed in the woods and nobody sees it is it still cool?"


hell yes.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

How about, " One ring to rule them all".


----------



## 10speedbiopacefreewheel (Aug 19, 2008)

"It's not an Alfine!" 

And the ones I use:

"F#$^ bikes!"

"Smoke break. I need a ciggy"

"I switched cause I needed the clearance."


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

divernick said:


> When I start a ride with my geared buddies, I tell them "I'm sorry if I slow you down, I only have 1 gear" then I wait for them at the top of each climb.....


Yep +1 for this line

I can shift, just not my gears.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2011)

When I hear the loud crunching of gears as they are changing under load, I have a little chuckle.

When my mates fail a section of trail and they say they were in the wrong gear, I have a little chuckle.

When climbing with my geared buddies, I hear them change down and it's like a starters pistol, I know they are starting to suffer. I put the hammer down and then while waiting at the top, yep you guessed it, I have a little chuckle.


SS makes me smile





I can shift, just not my gears.


----------

